# Have you ever had that girl who just wouldnt....



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

leave you alone. after its all over she still bugs you about getting together or just wanting to be your friend. I cant stand it no matter how mean I am and how much i avoid her calls and keep her on block she stilllllll calls and leaves voice mails and sends me emails. Its driving me mad.














phsyco


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

how come you never post pics?


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

its like the fatle attraction movie


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

i dont snap pics of every chick im with, and if i do i dont put them on my comp sorry..... was asking a question.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

yeah I had a girl like that in highschool, took months before she got a f*cking clue!


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

shitty its been 3 and i still dont get left alone


----------



## bkelley02 (Dec 11, 2004)

2 years, married, and still getting driveby's. Just won't go away.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

bkelley02 said:


> 2 years, married, and still getting driveby's. Just won't go away.
> [snapback]900906[/snapback]​

















yikes


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Sheriff Freak said:


> leave you alone. after its all over she still bugs you about getting together or just wanting to be your friend. I cant stand it no matter how mean I am and how much i avoid her calls and keep her on block she stilllllll calls and leaves voice mails and sends me emails. Its driving me mad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're you with this chick previously, as in bf/gf?

If so, she probably thought you two clicked really good together and doesnt want the friendship to end just because the relationship didnt work out.

However, if you dont want her in your life, just flat out tell her, "Look I think its best we go our seperate ways. Due to our past (whatever it may be) I dont think a friendship can come from it. I think it would be best if we didnt talk anymore. So please, lets just move on with our lives." Or something like that.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

i dont get why girls think a friendship would work after a relationship, its pointless and hardly ever works out as u guys just being friends, it also creates problems when u find someone else and ur ex is still calling like everyday


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Been there. Phsyco wouldn't leave me alone.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

at least u got a girl...i got palmela handerson


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Just keep hitting it w/o the relationship part.

If worse comes to worse I am sure she would get the picture after you bang her and immediately leave a couple times.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

u my friend are one fucked up man enriqo


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Sheriff Freak said:
> 
> 
> > leave you alone. after its all over she still bugs you about getting together or just wanting to be your friend. I cant stand it no matter how mean I am and how much i avoid her calls and keep her on block she stilllllll calls and leaves voice mails and sends me emails. Its driving me mad.
> ...


its the chickl who ripped my heart out and i cried about it in threads remember??? now i dont wanna hear her sh*t and she is bugging me. she fucked up sh*t and now wont leave me alone. (3 years together) broken up for her to go f*ck the one kid she knows i hate. now wants me back and wont leave me alone.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Just keep hitting it w/o the relationship part.
> 
> If worse comes to worse I am sure she would get the picture after you bang her and immediately leave a couple times.
> [snapback]900964[/snapback]​


thats what ive been doing. but i think im gonna stop, i told her ive been f*cking other people and she is freaking out. if i stop f*cking her maybe she will get the point???


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Sheriff Freak said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Sheriff Freak said:
> ...


What?! If that is the case don't ever touch her whore ass EVER AGAIN. If she caused you grief like that, tell her to rot in hell.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

YEA SERIOUSLY I WOULDNT EVEN TALK TO HER SLUT ASS


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

yeah i havent fucked her in like 2 weeks....... and even when i was i told her i hated her and was just f*cking her because i wanted easy sex..... but now i dont wanna talk to her and tell her non stop.... SHE WONT LEAVE ME ALONE


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

dude just keep f*cking her until she gets pissed at you


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Well, they say, that girls like to be treated like sh*t. And by you telling her to "f*ck off" and all, I guess its making her want more? So tell her you turned gay...but I suppose even that could backfire.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

shutter13 said:


> dude just keep f*cking her until she gets pissed at you
> [snapback]901280[/snapback]​










And at the end of every session take the condom off and smack her in the face.

OR Just do it doggy style, pull your piece out and pretend to "miss", if she likes that...she's a keeper.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Maybe if you are mean to her seeing-eye dog she will get the hint.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

swear to god......... ive slapper her across the face with a loaded condom!! funny u said that she freaked out it was like a month ago.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

You are so full of sh*t it is pitiful, 10 bucks says you are sitting in front of your computer watching porn sites so much, you never even date. But it was a cool topic







And by the way swearing to God over bullshit will send you to Hell


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

am i fullof shhit to armac?


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> at least u got a girl...i got palmela handerson
> [snapback]900961[/snapback]​


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Most likely


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

why are u so mean


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

It's funny , when you want a woman, you can't find one, then when you don't want one, they all fuckin turn up........


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

K fizzly said:


> why are u so mean
> [snapback]901349[/snapback]​


Just truthful, sometimes the truth hurts


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

armac said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > why are u so mean
> ...


or extreemly wrong, inorder for people to believe anything said on this site they expect you to film your f*cking life. you dont know me so shut up with the whole lying sh*t. no need to make up random sh*t like that and put it on a thread. just because u dont get bitches and slap bitches with ur spunked condom or cum in there faces doesnt mean i dont


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Sheriff Freak said:


> armac said:
> 
> 
> > K fizzly said:
> ...


Damn you are cool, I was mistaken, I thought you were a lying little punk


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

armac said:


> Sheriff Freak said:
> 
> 
> > armac said:
> ...


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

hmm somehow i quoted what i was gonna say.......

first of all member #17.......impressive, 2nd of all its f*cking annoying when u go into someones post and call them a lier. PUNK lmao.gif


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Sheriff Freak said:


> hmm somehow i quoted what i was gonna say.......
> 
> first of all member #17.......impressive, 2nd of all its f*cking annoying when u go into someones post and call them a lier. PUNK lmao.gif
> [snapback]901474[/snapback]​


Hey you keep any fish? Or you just come to the fish forum to brag about your make believe girlfriends? You get kicked off the porn sites because Mommy 's credit card is maxed out. See you are a childish punk, who cares if I am member 17? Go brag somewhere else, loser


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

what the f*ck is up with the dudes on this site who have nothing better to do than derail threads and be f*cking pricks....... why the f*ck would anyone be on this site and not have a piranha???? f*cking sh*t face. dont need porn when u have girls to slap with used condoms.... you must have a hard time getting p*ssy if you cant beleive simple sh*t like havign a gf.


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

TormenT said:


> i dont get why girls think a friendship would work after a relationship, its pointless and hardly ever works out as u guys just being friends, it also creates problems when u find someone else and ur ex is still calling like everyday
> [snapback]900933[/snapback]​


Well I think this is totaly untrue. It is possible to stay just friends with an ex. I'm still friends with all my ex's, even though there were not many. I also would guess it depends on how old you are. No offense.

Bobbie


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

i cant be friends with some chick i was in a relationship for 3 years and see her go off and be with other dudes, ill pass on that friendship. thats why it wont work for me. And im sure she doesnt wanna know about me with other girls so it would just be a whole bunch of arguments like it has been. Friends after a serious relationship usually doesnt work.


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

i just wouldnt talk to her unless she asks you to come over or something then jsut f*ck her then leave. just keep on it till you get your own girl again. haha


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Sheriff Freak said:


> what the f*ck is up with the dudes on this site who have nothing better to do than derail threads and be f*cking pricks....... why the f*ck would anyone be on this site and not have a piranha???? f*cking sh*t face. dont need porn when u have girls to slap with used condoms.... you must have a hard time getting p*ssy if you cant beleive simple sh*t like havign a gf.
> [snapback]901514[/snapback]​


You get very upset when someone calls you out about your lies.







You seriously think that anyone here would believe that you hit a chick in the face with a used condom and she still wants you. You are living an adolescent fantasy, to be sure. Have you discussed these fantasies with your therapist, maybe they can prescribe a medication that does not lead to hallucinations. To even start a thread like this shows you are very shallow. Good luck in life, you will need all the help you can get. Pitiful!!! See no profanity and punctuation, something you can try to emulate.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Enjoy it


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> shutter13 said:
> 
> 
> > dude just keep f*cking her until she gets pissed at you
> ...


arnt you like 13?

who calls it a session?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Sheriff Freak said:
> 
> 
> > leave you alone. after its all over she still bugs you about getting together or just wanting to be your friend. I cant stand it no matter how mean I am and how much i avoid her calls and keep her on block she stilllllll calls and leaves voice mails and sends me emails. Its driving me mad.
> ...


karen hit nail on head









wise words


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

ghostnote said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > shutter13 said:
> ...


15.

And I do.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

crazyklown89 said:


> ghostnote said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...


Have you had a partner yet?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

ur 40 years old...dont u have like kids to take care of


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

K fizzly said:


> ur 40 years old...dont u have like kids to take care of
> [snapback]901665[/snapback]​


Why you gotta look at my profile?, my kids are doing fine, why don't you start another whiny thread about your loser basketball team?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

armac said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > ghostnote said:
> ...


Yes I have a son named Tariq.

No.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

crazyklown89 said:


> armac said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...


At 15? that is real cool, you will be 30 your son will be 15, you guys can grow up together, are you working to support your son, or is somebody else supporting him. I guess your little condom must have fell off


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

armac said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > armac said:
> ...


You're 41 and making fun of teenagers on a fish forum. Way to accomplish somethng with your life.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

crazyklown89 said:


> armac said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...


I'm cool, and you cannot add at 15, I am 39. Not making fun of anybody, just pointing out how big an ass you guys are making of your selves. I like that, you too dumb to add but you can multiply, you got a kid







I will be to work on Tuesday, this is just too fun


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

armac said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > armac said:
> ...


The quote of Ralph Wiggum comes to mind, "Me fail English? That's unpossible".

I'm just pointing out your English flaws.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

crazyklown89 said:


> armac said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...


Good come back







, remind me to check my typing. You should just bail out of this thread, you have already embarassed yourself enough little boy. Now be a good boy and do a quick spell-check for Uncle Armac, if you are not too busy with a solo-session :nod:


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

As Eric Cartman would ask you, Armac:








"You seem a little irritable, Armac. You got some sand in your vagina?"


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

crazyklown89 said:


> As Eric Cartman would ask you, Armac:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still hanging in here huh?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

You're 39, you're laughing sarcastically at 15 year old on a fish forum. You're bragging about having a job...I'm 15 no one wants to hire me and to be quite honest I'd rather not work until I have to. You make fun of me for a simple math error, yet when I make fun of you on a simple grammar error, it's a bad comeback and I should just give up.

You, sir, are a douche.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

crazyklown89 said:


> You're 39, you're laughing sarcastically at 15 year old on a fish forum. You're bragging about having a job...I'm 15 no one wants to hire me and to be quite honest I'd rather not work until I have to. You make fun of me for a simple math error, yet when I make fun of you on a simple grammar error, it's a bad comeback and I should just give up.
> 
> You, sir, are a douche.
> [snapback]901708[/snapback]​


Quick give me your address, I will send kleenex







, until then just wipe the tears on your shirt. This is getting boring, let me go I will catch you later. BTW you have now hurt my feelings


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

armac said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > You're 39, you're laughing sarcastically at 15 year old on a fish forum. You're bragging about having a job...I'm 15 no one wants to hire me and to be quite honest I'd rather not work until I have to. You make fun of me for a simple math error, yet when I make fun of you on a simple grammar error, it's a bad comeback and I should just give up.
> ...


Wtf. Way to give up on that one, assbag.

I'm sorry for the above comment....what I meant was: You, sir, are a douche with a sandy vagina.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

crazyklown89 said:


> armac said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...


Oh Crazy, you are so harsh, I cannot standup to your sharp wit, please forgive me.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

armac said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > armac said:
> ...


I thought you were done with this thread and you would catch me later....not a few minutes after I posted? So you're a 39 year old douchebag with a sandy vagina who can't stick to what he says on the internet and his only comeback to a 15 year old is dripping sarcasm?

Wow and I respected you a couple hours ago.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

crazyklown89 said:


> armac said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...










, you thug


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> armac said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...


E-THUG 4 life BIATCH!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

armac said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > armac said:
> ...


Now you're resorting to baseless insults. Where and when did I threaten you/say I was bigger and/or stronger than you? That would define a thug wouldn't it?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> armac said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...


baseless insults huh

Crazyklown: You, sir, are a douche.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

crazyklown89 said:


> armac said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...


I was being facetious, you are skinny little boy. But you do post quite threatening pictures. Post some more pictures, I like pictures


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

I guess it is over, everyone move along. Crazy had to go to bed, we'll try to pick this up tomorrow. Good night Crazy


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

good times


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

armac said:


> Sheriff Freak said:
> 
> 
> > what the f*ck is up with the dudes on this site who have nothing better to do than derail threads and be f*cking pricks....... why the f*ck would anyone be on this site and not have a piranha???? f*cking sh*t face. dont need porn when u have girls to slap with used condoms.... you must have a hard time getting p*ssy if you cant beleive simple sh*t like havign a gf.
> ...


What? How many different girls have you been with? Because I've been with several that don't do sh*t about degrading things you do to them. Some girls even get off on that stuff. So I really don't see any reason to think he's lying.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

ok armac u are being a prick on this thread, no offense but its true, stop derailing please....

and crazy def. won that lol


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

whats up with the old men comming in and bitching.


----------



## jiaguy (Jan 28, 2005)

Definitely had some bad experiences with scary chicks, this troll duck taped and did what amounted to rape on me last year. I'm a pretty big guy but I can't hit a girl, I just can't do it. She used to show up at my room and start punching me and stuff. Evil is a ashinazi 4 foot 7 new yorker. Your gonna have to tell her off...its the only way to go


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> armac said:
> 
> 
> > Sheriff Freak said:
> ...


thank you.


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

i am glad someone else didnt post this first...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Sheriff Freak said:


> whats up with the old men comming in and bitching.
> [snapback]901818[/snapback]​


Menopause :nod:



jiaguy said:


> Definitely had some bad experiences with scary chicks, this troll duck taped and did what amounted to rape on me last year. I'm a pretty big guy but *I can't hit a girl, I just can't do it*. She used to show up at my room and start punching me and stuff. Evil is a ashinazi 4 foot 7 new yorker. Your gonna have to tell her off...its the only way to go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can and I have! 
If she doesnt act lady like and hits me, I dont treat her like a lady and hit her back.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

^bitch move...ive been kicked in the balls and didnt hit the girl back...its just a no no


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Yep, only a real







guy would hit a woman


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

yeah, been hit in the nuts and punched in the face by phsyco girls and would never hit back.

you sir are a p*ssy


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> ^bitch move...ive been *kicked in the balls and didnt hit the girl back*...its just a no no
> [snapback]902325[/snapback]​


Dumbass. She shouldve kicked you Again.











Filo said:


> Yep, only a real
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont f*ck around. She wants to act like a Guy and hit a Guy, im hitting her ass back.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Sheriff Freak said:


> yeah, been hit in the nuts and punched in the face by phsyco girls and would never hit back.
> 
> you sir are a p*ssy
> [snapback]902489[/snapback]​











This coming from the TOOL whos always making a new post about how he got some chick and now shes in love with him and stalks him.
Riiiiiight.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

at least i know not to hit a bitch.

p*ssy


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

ey dont call gordeez a p*ssy lol...hes rite if a girl wants to act like a man then she should be hit....u cant make fun of gordeez hes a pfury legend


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

meh, i dont think its right to hit a chick


----------



## jiaguy (Jan 28, 2005)

Lol if a chick punches you and you slug her back guess whose doing 10-15 with parole in 5? Not her...


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Well, I see you all got, up after your 9:00pm bedtime, and everybody is still full of sh*t. All present gets a snickers bar (fun size) then back to your bullshitting. Please remember, today we are all badasses, and the girsl love us. All other fantasies are not allowed today :rasp:


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Gordeez said:


> Sheriff Freak said:
> 
> 
> > whats up with the old men comming in and bitching.
> ...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

armac said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > Sheriff Freak said:
> ...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > ^bitch move...ive been *kicked in the balls and didnt hit the girl back*...its just a no no
> ...


Yup Sir Brujo is right , she should have kicked you again ...

I wouldnt hit a Woman , but I'd smack the sh*t out of a bitch that tries to hit me like a man ...If you dont want to get hit , dont hit me ..

and fizzle no wonder you have only your hand to play with .....I cant believe you actually let some girl kick you in the nuts ......








And your in Cali ?







better go back to your square ass town good buddy


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

f*ck you Gordo


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

You are pretty close by


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Post some more of your convicts asshole


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

armac said:


> Post some more of your convicts asshole
> [snapback]902806[/snapback]​


Oh yeah well take that







Convicts ...


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I have a bigger internet-dick than all of you.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > K fizzly said:
> ...


Thast Right!
Im telling you, Sometimes i worry about the Fizzle.
17, in teh city of angels, virgin, gets kicked in the nuts, by a chick...











armac said:


> f*ck you Gordo
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Post 1


armac said:


> You are pretty close by
> [snapback]902801[/snapback]​


Post 2: 2 Minutes Later...



armac said:


> Post some more of your convicts asshole
> [snapback]902806[/snapback]​


Post 3: 2 Minutes after the second and 5 after his first one.
Couldnt you put all that in ONE post?
So you check out my Convicts? Like em? Do they...Make You Horny?



Enriqo_Suavez said:


> I have a bigger internet-dick than all of you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not bigger than mineS.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

it was once bitches...haha it was a while ago...but it hurt


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> it was once bitches...haha it was a while ago...but it hurt
> [snapback]902923[/snapback]​


But ya still let her do it ya Fairy


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

thanx for taking my sig


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> thanx for taking my sig
> [snapback]902939[/snapback]​


you didnt thank me for the other time ?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

u could have the other one...it was ugly


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> u could have the other one...it was ugly
> [snapback]902945[/snapback]​


Naw Ill take this one , its fun jacking you


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

thats the third time not the 2nd


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Gordeez said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Gordeez said:
> ...


nothing to say?, "30 minutes later," you drug your fat ass into this, Gordo, tell everybody that does not speak spanish, Gordeez is problay what you have been called your whole life, by your parents, Right? Fat Boy? en engles? si or no?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Filo said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > armac said:
> ...


You are easily the most annoying assbag* on any of these fish forums(next to my buddy, Armac). I called him a douche because of his choice to attack me and a few other people in this thread then when I had insulted on him he just resorted to sarcasm, made fun of me for a simple math error but told me when I made fun of him for a simple grammar error that I should just give up and that it wasn't a good comeback.

Filo, you manage to re-affirm elTwitcho's comments about you in every post you manage to leave your shitty taint on.

*When I call you an assbag, I mean that you like to get into people's stuff for no reason...assbag.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

this is such a random thread now. i love it


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Your catching on ...See I knew your weren't as stupid as you look ...


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

crazyklown89 said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...


You are still a whiny little unemployed punk


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

armac said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Filo said:
> ...


And you're still an old waste of life who accomplished nothing with his life.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Hey Crazy let's talk until about 9:00pm, that is when Mommy puts you to bed right? Punk


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...


Wow sorry, I forgot this is your personal playground








I will leave you to play on the monkey bars


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Damn Crazy might be a little early tonight ? OK..... Where are you you Gordo, eating some tortillas de harina, you need to get involved any more?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> eating some tortillas de harina


Sorry but thats funny :laugh:


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I'm sorry I'm not the 39 year old waste of life who spends all his time on piranha-fury.com lookin to pick fights. I have other things in life ie porn.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Filo said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Filo said:
> ...










What?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

armac said:


> Hey Crazy let's talk until about 9:00pm, that is when Mommy puts you to bed right? Punk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, 10 o clock is my bedtime on school days. You know because I have to wake up to go to something called school...that thing you decided to skip and now are stuck at the age of 39 picking on 15 year olds on the internet. Waste of life.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Please ?


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

crazyklown89 said:


> armac said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Crazy let's talk until about 9:00pm, that is when Mommy puts you to bed right? Punk
> ...


I have BA in Business and have been in Law Enforcement (Federal and Local) for almost 20 years, you sir need to get a job to support your kid (Tariq) so I am not supporting him. You said yourself you do not want to work until you have to. You have a kid and all you do is bitch on the internet, You are a punk with your child living on public assistance. Grow up I am tired of supporting him, when I see him in the street you tell him, this man that is feeding you. I am a dickhead, but when I can gett off the internet maybe I can feed you. HAHAHHAH


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Feed me? My parents are both more successful than you are....why would I accept help from a strange, racist white man over the internet?

Please tell me that was all sarcasm about the stuff on my "kid". I've never had sex in my life besides with my hand.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Wow, will you two just get a damn room and screw eachother already. Damn.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

crazyklown89 said:


> Feed me? My parents are both more successful than you are....why would I accept help from a strange, racist white man over the internet?
> 
> Please tell me that was all sarcasm about the stuff on my "kid". I've never had sex in my life besides with my hand.
> [snapback]903056[/snapback]​


I am Hispanic, you little racist bastard. Who is paying for food for your kid that you brought up?


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Keep your little pecker in your pants, you cannot support yourself, let along a kid :rasp:


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Were you hit in the face with a shovel or something??

I DO NOT HAVE A CHILD.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Filo said:


> Wow, will you two just get a damn room and screw eachother already. Damn.
> [snapback]903058[/snapback]​


please, you instigating son of a bitch, sit down and shut the f*ck up.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

crazyklown89 said:


> armac said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...


There you go, you are a liar and a punk. You are pitiful, you are the solo sessionist?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Drew said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, will you two just get a damn room and screw eachother already. Damn.
> ...










screw u daddy







go join em


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Hey Filo, say something to me you little f*cking wimp. Do not leaeve it out there you c*nt


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

armac said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > armac said:
> ...


Wtf is wrong with you???



> Yes I have a son named Tariq.
> 
> *No.*


You really didn't go to school did you?


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

You said you have a son?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Filo said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > Filo said:
> ...


I'm the last person YOU want to start on... so please, before I hand you your ass, shut the f*ck up.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Drew said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > Drew said:
> ...


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

armac said:


> You said you have a son?
> [snapback]903074[/snapback]​


Yes or No?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Drew said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > Drew said:
> ...


Fine, come over here at settle it then!







rofl, hand me my ass please







im an E thug 4 life cHiCo


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

armac said:


> You said you have a son?
> [snapback]903074[/snapback]​


No, you dumb f*ck.

I repeat right under "Yes, I have a son name Tariq", the word "No" is present. No, I do not have a son.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

crazyklown89 said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > Filo said:
> ...


f*ck that you talk to me you little bitch, you got a kid or are your lying?


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

crazyklown89 said:


> armac said:
> 
> 
> > You said you have a son?
> ...


What does that mean?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

This is too great.

Armac and Filo, you both take stupid to new levels.

LOL @ Armac...looks like I'm the thug huh?


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Filo said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > Filo said:
> ...


Filo you are a little f*cking punk, I wll not let Drew tear you a new asshole, shut the f*ck up


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

armac said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > armac said:
> ...


It means that your mother must have smoked crack cocaine when pregnant with you because you cannot comprehend that I do not have a son.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Filo said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > Filo said:
> ...


I just know if I ever meet you I'm going to end up drilling you in the face..... repeatedly.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Hey crazy, you big thug, you have a kid or what? Or are you a liar?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Drew said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > Drew said:
> ...


in the words of George W. Bush: BRING IT ON!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

armac said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > Drew said:
> ...


You will "not" let him? ok...so that means you will protect me?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wow all of u are cracking me up....is it worth fighting...ur not getting ne thing outta it


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

crazyklown89 said:


> armac said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...


Yes I have a son named Tariq.

No.

What does this say?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

...It says that you should've been aborted.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Crazy, you are dumber than a sack of rocks, you have kept up a thread that was bullshit. And you argued the whole time. You said my my Mom was on crack, your Mom must still be sucking a real big dick, and not getting any oxygen. Read the thread, you are arguing against yourself, dumbass!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

armac said:


> Crazy, you are dumber than a sack of rocks, you have kept up a thread that was bullshit. And you argued the whole time. You said my my Mom was on crack, your Mom must still be sucking a real big dick, and not getting any oxygen. Read the thread, you are arguing against yourself, dumbass!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]903110[/snapback]​


Ok, you win.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^ Yes I do


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Hey Drew and Filo, this whole time we have a dumbass, that is just mouthing off, this is sad.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

crazyklown89 said:


> armac said:
> 
> 
> > Crazy, you are dumber than a sack of rocks, you have kept up a thread that was bullshit. And you argued the whole time. You said my my Mom was on crack, your Mom must still be sucking a real big dick, and not getting any oxygen. Read the thread, you are arguing against yourself, dumbass!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 you little c*nt


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

^ur ugly


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

^^ ur sexay!!!


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

TormenT said:


> ok armac u are being a prick on this thread, no offense but its true, stop derailing please....
> 
> and crazy def. won that lol
> [snapback]901817[/snapback]​


f*ck you


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

ur ugly^


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

K fizzly said:


> ur ugly^
> [snapback]903130[/snapback]​


you are real original


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

See ya Crazy, you little liar


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Drew said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > Drew said:
> ...


i smell poll time....









i love you drew


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

armac said:


> nothing to say?, "30 minutes later," you drug your fat ass into this, Gordo, tell everybody that does not speak spanish, Gordeez is *problay* what you have been called your whole life, by your parents, Right? Fat Boy? en engles? si or no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you know Im fat? Youve never seen a Full body shot of me...
Naw, My parents 'Problay' Didnt Call me that all my life, Stupid.
Hell, my parents dont call me that, Dumbass.








I got that name from my brother when I registerd a Domain name back in the day, Tool.
I saw youve been on here battling little kids over the net, must be an interesting life you have here, old man. Sit on the Computer all day, whining and crying :laugh: 
You need to sit back from the screen, and relax, before you have another heart attack or something. Shouldnt Mr. Officer of the law be out arresting Bad Guys and Criminals?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

armac said:


> See ya Crazy, you little liar
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Just give up man....you failed at life long before you lost your "argument" with me.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

ouch


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

crazyklown89 said:


> armac said:
> 
> 
> > See ya Crazy, you little liar
> ...


Tell Tariq i said hello, after your solo session


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Gordeez said:


> armac said:
> 
> 
> > nothing to say?, "30 minutes later," you drug your fat ass into this, Gordo, tell everybody that does not speak spanish, Gordeez is *problay* what you have been called your whole life, by your parents, Right? Fat Boy? en engles? si or no?
> ...


Ok fat boy, I will go arrest someone, you protect the refrigerator. If you moved your computer to the kitchen, you would be closer to the comida


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

wow armac your a worthless peice of sh*t, i could never picture myself being an old man sitting on a piranha forum starting sh*t with the younger generations. And you keep comming back and trying to prove some point, but im not sure what it is..... give it up man. Go to work or something.

the funnier thing is u sit in this thread to see what people say in there replys.

you sir are pathetic.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

armac said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > armac said:
> ...











How do you im fat you BItter Old Man?
Cause of the Screen Name?? For all you know, i could be 6 feet tall and weigh 150.
*YOU* Texans are the one who are a buch of fatasses. All you guy's do is eat out, cant cook for crap.


----------



## jiaguy (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah guys arguing on the internet is pretty cool... I must say you're the coolest guys around







...maybe I should stick to the information forums from now on... the louge is quite the gayest place for arguments.


----------

